# Does cardio in the morning on an empty stomach really burn more fat?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Morning Cardio Controversy: Does cardio in the morning on an empty stomach really burn more fat? I read your article about doing cardio in the morning to lose more fat, but I recently read another article which said that cardio in a fasted state causes the body to go into survival mode and save the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

